# Why do Antidepressants make dp worse?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was on and off prozac for 10 years before dp. When I would take it I would become very flat. I wasn't happy or sad but it took away the depression and panic attacks. Everything and I mean everything I've tried, including prozac, since getting dp has exaggerated the dp sensations (unreality, numbness, etc). Why is that? I feel like, right now, I'm 80% recovered. I'm very depressed right now and am thinking about taking an antidepressant but I'm worried it will just make the dp worse.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

i think it depends on the individual

Some people actually feel great after taking meds. Some feel worse. Its hit and miss. I think you need to get the right medication for your brain chemistry.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I was on and off prozac for 10 years before dp. When I would take it I would become very flat. I wasn't happy or sad but it took away the depression and panic attacks. Everything and I mean everything I've tried, including prozac, since getting dp has exaggerated the dp sensations (unreality, numbness, etc). Why is that? I feel like, right now, I'm 80% recovered. I'm very depressed right now and am thinking about taking an antidepressant but I'm worried it will just make the dp worse.


maybe you have bipolar depression rather than unipolar depression? Bipolars feel worse on normal anti-depressants but mood stabilizers make them feel much more normal and evened out. Do you have random periods of days to months in your life where you inexplicably become extremely energetic and optimistic only to sink into a deep depression afterward?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

razer777 said:


> maybe you have bipolar depression rather than unipolar depression? Bipolars feel worse on normal anti-depressants but mood stabilizers make them feel much more normal and evened out. Do you have random periods of days to months in your life where you inexplicably become extremely energetic and optimistic only to sink into a deep depression afterward?


I don't think you read clearly what I wrote in the first place. I said that SINCE GETTING DP ANTIDEPRESSANTS THAT WERE FINE FOR ME TO TAKE BEFORE DP HAVE MADE MY DP WORSE. I'm not bipolar. My dad is bipolar and I know that I am not.


----------

